# Bass lures ?



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

If you could only have 3 bass lures in your tackle box.......what would you have. Looking to start bass fishing a little and have no idea what to buy. Thanks.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Will be watching this closely. I just started to target bass last year a little. My go to bait is a Carolina rigged speed craw. I'll also throw a buzz bait and a popper. Haven't got into the crankbaits but where I fish there is normally a lot of grass.


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Mine would be some kind of carolina rigged worm, a topwater and a spinner bait.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Crankbait, Texas rig craw worm or senko, weightless fluke


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Helicopter lure, banjo minnow, beer can lure


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Postman said:


> If you could only have 3 bass lures in your tackle box.......what would you have. Looking to start bass fishing a little and have no idea what to buy. Thanks.


One of the best things to do is to practice and experiment. Also try to see what prey fish or bait is in the area you are going to be fishing and try to mimic those patterns.

1. Square bill crankbait I think is a must, covers water fast and triggers a great reaction bite and hunger bite if fish are feeding. It is a great bait to get comfortable and confident with.

2. Although they take some time to learn and get confident with a jig is a great all around bait as well, very versatile and you can fish it around a lot of different structure and areas mimicking various aquatic prey. You can also add different trailers/trailer colors to see what works best for you. You can swim them, drag them, flip/pitch them etc.

3. A spinnerbait or some kind of blade bait would probably be another really good option. I really love the Z-Man small chatterbaits found here http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/z-man-chatterbait-flashback-mini-316-oz-bladed-jig-200980692--1 The hooks aren't the strongest but they are cheap so I keep a decent stock of them when I can. I love to add my own trailer on there as the swimbait that it comes with isn't the best. I like to swap the bait it comes with for a Zoom Swimmin Super Fluke or a Big Bite Baits Cane Thumper. I've done really well throwing that combo.

You can check out my YouTube channel here http://www.youtube.com/user/BayouBassKing it is primarily freshwater bass fishing as that is what I love to do. Feel free to comment on the videos or ask questions about techniques or lures, I'll be happy to try an help out.

-Tight Lines!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

first, 3 lures doesn't give you many options.
second, you don't need to spend $1000 on lures to catch bass

MY suggestion-
Artificial worms---get 3 colors to start: natural (watermelon green pumpkin) black and either plum or red bug
Weights- get an assortment of worm weights from 1/16th to 1 oz
Get 3 spinnerbaits- one in chartreuse/white with willow blades, one in black/blue with Colorado blades and one silver with a combo of willow and Colorado blades
Buy a Zara Spook in chrome, one in black
Buy a PopR in natural colors
By a medium running crankbait...colors white/silver, chartreuse and one black
By a couple of jigs...black blue, brown and maybe a swim jig in white

The above should cover you on most lakes at different types of water and different times of the year. Also read Advanced Bass Fishing by John Weiss...probably one the best books on bass fishing I ever read. http://www.thriftbooks.com/w/advanc...bn=0696110229&pcrid=70112911512&pkw=&pmt=&plc=

By the way, after reading that book at 25 (I hadn't caught a 5lb bass beforehand) I've caught well over 500 fish over 5lbs. My largest, an 11.2 came off of Rayburn on a worm. Good luck and welcome to the sport that catches many more fishermen than fish!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Largemouth/black bass - worm (watermelon) seem to always work and easy to deal with 
White/striper - white or char slap/grub but mostly if you find a school you can threw anything and they will take

Yes we don't need a bunch crazy lure and color, size. But we all will always get a bunch of crazy color, size and type. It just our nature to collect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travis0611 (Dec 22, 2015)

Texas rigged creature bait, Z-Man chatter bait and a lipless crank bait.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Get ya some spinner baits--cover some area--fast--slow--drag bottom--hop logs and get bit.

I like the Quad Shad 1/2oz. with chartreuse skirt with a small split tail grub sometimes.
Mann's Spinner Baits are cool too............my go to baits in every size.
Cain't go wrong with a Jitter Bug early or late in the day.

swamp .02


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

1. Senko
2. Z Man Chatter bait
3. Chug Bug
4. Rattle Trap

Can't leave out the trap so I named 4. I would also add a zoom brush hog for Texas and Carolina rigging. Some folks love the flukes more than the senko, they will catch the same fish . You will find as you get started it's all about what you have confidence in. Good luck.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Watermelon/Black flake senko 5in
bream pattern square bill
white .5oz chatterbait


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback....appreciated.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

X2 on the Rattl-Trap. gold w/black back and a chrome one(silver).


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Worm, Pop-R Topwater, Tandem 3-8 oz. spinnerbait in chart./white


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Shaky head w/ straight tail worm
Squarebill crankbait
4" Swimbaits on a Owner Flashy Swimmer Hook


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Mepps--love them (the tiny ones are very effective on Rainbow trout BTW)

Zoom 7" (5" are a close second choice) super fluke when I'm after bigger fish and not in any hurry

Rattle-Trap--chrome..cover a lot of water


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

3/8oz white spinner bait with spare blades of different sizes in gold and chrome, watermelon/red Zoom baby brush hog, and a pop-r.
IMO, the spinner bait is one of the most versatile baits ever made. You can change blade configuration or color and turn on fish that wouldn't hit before. Not to mention speed of retrieval. Most bass fisherman, myself included, have way more lures than they will ever need. I like to be prepared for most anything but, that can get extremely expensive. When I first started bass fishing, 30+years ago, I stuck to either a spinner bait, a buzz bait, or a worm and managed to catch fish. Now I have a few grand in gear and can't manage to make the time to go.lol Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Spinnerbait, crankbait & some worms or superflukes, colors and sizes can vary according to where you are fishing.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Appreciate everyone's .02.


----------



## boham (Dec 23, 2015)

I have a little fat yellow and light blue crank bait that has a 4' dive. It has been my go-to lure. I have caught bass, blue catfish, and crappie (surprisingly) with this little guy on Lake Conroe, Livingston, and Lake of the Ozarks. It has performed flawlessly on all three lakes.


----------



## Tony22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Crankbaits SHAKY HEADS the go to anywhere ill throw a shaky head deep also if they won't bite anything and Texas rigged craw worms mag worms Ol monsters or creature baits


----------



## Tony22 (Jan 30, 2014)

All came from deep brush piles off Conroe on 6xd and 1/2 punch shaky head with green pumpkin mag trick worm


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Nice monster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

